# Nudity and Living with Roommates



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

how nude are you in front of your roommates? and how nude are they? do you talk about it first? or just do it without saying? 

i am nude when I change and today I have started going to the shower naked with just a towel in my hand. he is in the same room because I sleep in the living room. (so it is like a studio situation, he has his own bedroom) I wonder if it would be ok to go back to the living room naked after i shower and leave the towel in the bathroom ( I keep it on the hook anyways), but i dont want to make him feel uncomfortable. i also wonder if it would be ok to sleep naked.

only problem is we talked about nudity already and i dont want to be the weird guy and ask him again about nudity...he said it was ok for changing saying he didnt care and ok for going to the shower with towel around waist. but i had it in hand on the way to the shower and he hasn't said anything. unless he tells me later lol...

and is it weird i want to be naked around him? like in a weird male bonding way that we are both naked and have the same parts so it's comforting? I would want to go beyond changing and showering and just leave the bathroom door open when showering, and hang out naked whenever after or before work. I really do hate clothes also. I much prefer to be naked. at this point though I feel like I already had the "nudity talk". who has two nudity talks with someone?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Meh in college there was a roommate or two across the living area....never saw any kind of nudity though. I might of opened my door after a workout with my shirt off once but I'm usually clothed.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I never once saw a roommate of mine naked nor did any roommate of mine see me naked. I once got a full nude eyeful of my roommate's girlfriend once though. It really did not affect me though since I was a mature adult back then. I just shielded my eyes and told her I saw nothing (even though I did...haha).


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Never saw a roommate naked. Semi-dressed I've seen a few times. 

A few times male roommates would walk around in their boxers for brief periods. 

I had one male roommate who was pretty hot, do his exercise routine in the living room, which was rather distracting while I was trying to watch TV.

One time I came home early and my female roommate was in the kitchen cooking without a shirt on, just shorts and a bra. She thought no one was home. This was in Miami, so it gets hot. 

One male roommate, this crazy Canadian. Took a crap with the bathroom door wide open. As I passed by, he even said, "Hi komorikun!! hahahah."  Japanese toilets are in very small separate rooms from the shower. Only slightly larger than a stall in a public restroom. 

This same Canadian, one time forgot his wallet in the living room. He came running out of the coffin room (sleeping area) in just his undies, briefs with the Canadian flag on it. He pointed to his undies and laughed. :um

Like this:


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Like this:


 That is a 100% toilet room. No questions or doubts at all about exactly what that room is for. :lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Sometimes I walk around naked/in underwear if I'm 100% sure my roommates aren't home and won't be for a while. Otherwise I'm always clothed unless in my room. 

I live in a coed roommate situation so it would be weird to walk around undressed imo. I used to live with two friends that were engaged and they were more lax than other roommates I've had... the dude would often walk around and sit on the couch in only underwear and the girl would walk around with a tank top with no bra and shorts that were more like underwear. It was annoying though because I was required to be much more modest according to her because she was extremely jealous of her fiance potentially checking me out. I guess I get it but it was still annoying


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

once i had a girl flatmate who would come out of the shower wearing pants, but with a towel around her neck hanging down covering her boobs.

and i had a flatmate who came into my room in his underwear to close the curtains while i was out. i thought he had been going into my room so i set up my webcam to record what happened lol.

that's the most nudity i've seen from flatmates.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Never saw a roommate naked. Semi-dressed I've seen a few times.
> 
> A few times male roommates would walk around in their boxers for brief periods.
> 
> ...


i wouldnt mind if it was just a pee but a crap is just gross lol

thanks for sharing your stories! theyare smusing



roxslide said:


> Sometimes I walk around naked/in underwear if I'm 100% sure my roommates aren't home and won't be for a while. Otherwise I'm always clothed unless in my room.
> 
> I live in a coed roommate situation so it would be weird to walk around undressed imo. I used to live with two friends that were engaged and they were more lax than other roommates I've had... the dude would often walk around and sit on the couch in only underwear and the girl would walk around with a tank top with no bra and shorts that were more like underwear. It was annoying though because I was required to be much more modest according to her because she was extremely jealous of her fiance potentially checking me out. I guess I get it but it was still annoying


would be less weird if the sex was the same?


----------



## Erroll (Jan 18, 2016)

SilentLyric said:


> and is it weird i want to be naked around him? like in a weird male bonding way that we are both naked and have the same parts so it's comforting? I would want to go beyond changing and showering and just leave the bathroom door open when showering, and hang out naked whenever after or before work. I really do hate clothes also. I much prefer to be naked. at this point though I feel like I already had the "nudity talk". who has two nudity talks with someone?


Do you think that you need some sort of reassurance or feedback from your room mate regarding your body? Some sort of body dismorphia? Like, you're either worried that something about your body is not right, or maybe you are proud about your body and would like to have your ego fed by some remark of approval.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Straight men don't walk around men in the nude.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

I'd be uncomfortable if I had a roommate walking around naked. And having a "nudity talk" would really freak-me-out but that's just me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

I mean... somewhat naked sometimes, it happens :stu

I've seen my housemate naked and mostly naked a few times, have seen his GF in just a towel but not fully nude; but she said she doesn't really mind


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Some people have very little inhibitions...

Ages ago I was sharing a room with a roomie who thought that it might be a good idea to bring company late at night while I seemed fast asleep...needless to say the frantic noise of the squishy mattress and the moaning woke me up. The room was dimly lit and I could see practically everything. It took me a few seconds to let the gravity of this situation sink in.

I wanted to scream out, but I was paralyzed by both fear and the surreal atmosphere. Any sort of interaction with them would have only made things weirder . So I turned around facing the alarm clock and pretended to be asleep. This lasted for 2 more minutes...they talked for 30 minutes and then they left.

By then I managed to fall asleep again. When I woke up I thought that I had dreamt this whole thing. I mean it is very weird but most of all it is *very disrespectful. If they really wanted to have a moment of intimacy they should have told me and I would have made plans. Seriously who the **** does this in front of someone else? *

I shrugged it off as part of my imagination until I went to bathroom and found a used condom laying on the bathroom floor. What the ****?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I had a few short term male housemates in the past. One of them regularly walks around with nothing but his boxers. A few mornings I recalled him walking around like that with an erection while drinking a glass of orange juice in front of the fridge followed by belching.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Neo said:


> These are brilliant. I remember when I was in Hokkaido I visited someone who had this, and wondered why we don't have such things in the USA. Then again, some public restrooms still have just holes in the ground to do your business in. I'm glad that ISN'T in the USA :lol


Actually the squat toilets are kind of better for public toilets since your butt doesn't touch anything.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I've never had a roommate but I was with a naked guy yesterday and his roommate walked in and they both just said hey and the roommate got some pizza. I really don't want to exist here it hurts.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I guess Fruitcake's date went well.


----------



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

Fruitcake said:


> I've never had a roommate but I was with a naked guy yesterday and his roommate walked in and they both just said hey and the roommate got some pizza. I really don't want to exist here it hurts.


"I was with a naked guy ", is that the new codename for sex?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Never really have had roommates but I like being in a shirt and boxers when relaxing. Would feel uncomfortable like that around roommates unless they happened to do that first. Guess if I had a roommate I'd have to get used to wearing shorts around the house, because I normally wear jeans around people but they aren't the most comfortable when relaxing.

Don't normally feel that comfortable nude. Feel especially weird without a shirt even if I'm alone or sleeping. Even if nudity was ok around a roommate I wouldn't feel comfortable without shorts or some sort of pants on and the before mentioned shirt.

For taking a shower I would at least want a towel to cover up with.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

ChronicallyChronic said:


> "I was with a naked guy ", is that the new codename for sex?


Well we had been having sex but if I said that it wouldn't be obvious that he was naked, because he could have been wearing clothes. Which would be really nice because he was wearing a sexy jumper and I can't deal with how sexy boys in jumpers are, they just look so safe to be around. He has such nice fashion sense. I am so sad that he doesn't want to have sex with me three times a day.


----------



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

Fruitcake said:


> ChronicallyChronic said:
> 
> 
> > "I was with a naked guy ", is that the new codename for sex?
> ...


I wish all females had a sex drive like yours.
Most don't even want to have sex only once a day lol.


----------



## mkc97 (Feb 1, 2018)

Evo1114 said:


> I never once saw a roommate of mine naked nor did any roommate of mine see me naked. I once got a full nude eyeful of my roommate's girlfriend once though. It really did not affect me though since I was a mature adult back then. I just shielded my eyes and told her I saw nothing (even though I did...haha).


So you're not mature if you're a man with heterosexual desires and look at a naked woman? This has nothing to do with maturity, I think you're just gay or asexual.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Dont worry, we wont judge


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

mkc97 said:


> So you're not mature if you're a man with heterosexual desires and look at a naked woman? This has nothing to do with maturity, I think you're just gay or asexual.


This whole thread made my day lol. The amount of weirdness here is just incredible.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Lol, at that post bump. Jesus..

Anyway, I only had one roommate who was my good friend at the time and we never got naked in front of each other. Your living situation is a little more unique though so maybe he wouldn't mind as much? I don't know, but probably be best to discuss it with him.

On another note, I always thought you were a girl unless I'm thinking of someone else with a similar name.


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

Next you'll be wanting sword fights.


----------

